# Monday afternoon snow goose hunting



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Monday afternoon, 3:55PM, 4 guys working an a flock of 30 SOB's. We stopped to ask if they were REALLY trying to hunt them. Of course they were until we asked if they wanted us to save them a couple hundred$$. Dark maroon Suburban, yellow Mn plates.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

That is the same vehicle and same dumb a$$'s I saw jump the goose and duck roost that just so happen to be on the refuge by Ferry. The things people with do to kill a couple birds.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Actions such as this give all NR's a bad rap.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did you turn them in or are you just biatching to make yourself feel better?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

And what was I going to turn them in for??? Attempting to do something illegal?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I called the RAP and they said they would send someone right away. I stayed for over an hour and watched as the group shot more and more ducks and then drove off without a care in the world. They actually drove right passed the sign the says in bright letters NO Hunitng Wild Life Refuge Area. uke:

I would have went over and said something to them but what good would have it done

Hey, stop hunting there and they would have replied with OK....and just moved on to the next site.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hunter_58346 said:


> And what was I going to turn them in for??? Attempting to do something illegal?


I have a knife and I am waving it at you. Is that attempt of murder? Can I get arrested for that?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

good comparison


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I try my best! 8) :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

those must be the critical habitat plates from minnesota. well you need to understand that those guys think they have special priveleges because they paid extra money for those plates.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

I am truly embarrassed by the stupidity of my fellow Minnesotans. I don't know what else to say. You know what they do with bad apples, put em in the press and make cider.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey leave those guys alone, they paid good money to come to ND, they just wanna shoot something while they are here.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

6162rk said:


> those must be the critical habitat plates from minnesota. well you need to understand that those guys think they have special priveleges because they paid extra money for those plates.


Yeah, right. :eyeroll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

water_swater said:


> Hey leave those guys alone, they paid good money to come to ND, they just wanna shoot something while they are here.


Im hoping thats sarcasm....


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Minnesotans are no different than people from North Dakota, where all human, we all have to deal with idiots like this. It just seems to me like sometimes people act like nodak residents never bend or break the law. It's like if someone seen this they would just be disappointed, but because there is a mn licsence plate lets let as many people know as we can. Not trying to start a 3 page thread about non-res. vs residents or point fingers, but it seems people are always stereotyping on here(non-resident bashing)...

just venting... and just my :2cents: maybe im wrong...


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

There is no excuse, I personally painstakingly, almost to the point of paranoia, make sure that I follow all the written and unwritten laws and codes where ever I am. I think it's a personal responsibilty to represent myself, my family and my state in a positive light and absolutely don't want to do anything to jeopardize my integrity to either one of the three. I'm from Minnesota and sometimes a bashing is deserved, like this occasion. I've been harassed just because of my license plate and nothing else before, and that too deserves reprimand. But in this case, the actions are not defensible at all.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I have room for TPL in my spread anytime :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

BeekBuster said:


> Minnesotans are no different than people from North Dakota, where all human, we all have to deal with idiots like this. It just seems to me like sometimes people act like nodak residents never bend or break the law. It's like if someone seen this they would just be disappointed, but because there is a mn licsence plate lets let as many people know as we can. Not trying to start a 3 page thread about non-res. vs residents or point fingers, but it seems people are always stereotyping on here(non-resident bashing)...
> 
> just venting... and just my :2cents: maybe im wrong...


I think there is a difference.But not what you are thinking.NR come here and pay big money for a license,motels,gas,resturant food etc.They sometimes have the attitude that ND owes them birds and great hunting because of all the money they spent.And by God I'm going to get my limit no matter what.

The same is true for NR that go to Minn and fish.By the time they pay for a license and maybe a week at a resort,plus lots of gas money to get there,eat out a few times.....the same attitude emerges.Minn owes them a cooler of fish to take home.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been here two years and was from MN. The NR bashing does exist on this site and I don't understand why it doesn't stop. This is absolutely a great site, but there are other sites where NR bashing isn't as bad.

I've seen Residents shooting at deer while driving down prairie roads while sitting in my decoys. I've seen locals jump a flooded field of snows - oops I mean a roost. Do I run home and post it on here? Nope - and that's where the problem starts. I'm not helping the cause by replying, but really wish things could change.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know, this bashing on the NR's gets real old real fast. You guys don't see me bashing you when you come to MN, do you? I understand that there are always bad apples in every group. But you guys have absolutely no facts backing up that since the NR season opened there are less ducks around. Sure some area's there seem to be less birds, but is it always the NR that push them out of was it the hunting pressure? Or the was it the weather? Did they decide to change roosts? They change roosts in MN, they go from big roosts to little ones back to big ones. I know for a fact that none of them get busted because they are all on private property and that landowners let no one even look at that, because they want hunters to have fun. What makes them change their roost? I have know idea.

I have seen with my two very eye's ND hunters bust roosts, shoot deer outta pickups, take multiple limits, and the list goes on, but do I complain. No.

I think many of you guys complain about NR's because the hunting gets tough and you want to make excuses to other people on why you didn't get your limit. OR just because you see a roost get busted you always assume it was a NR.

This is a great site, but this bashing NR's is getting very annoying.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its a funny thing, I got checked by the Game Warden on Sunday and we were talking a little bit because I have hunted with him before. And I asked him in he has issued many tickets and what for. He said shooting lead and over limits and shooting after hours. I then asked NR's I guess don't know any better and he said, nope locals think they can get away with anything.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Monday afternoon, 3:55PM, 4 guys working an a flock of 30 SOB's.


 What do you mean be "working a flock" . Were they just looking at them, or where they outside the vehicle guns in hand? I believe you can get a ticket for attempting to take game illegally. If you are sneaking up on the birds the intent is there and you can be ticketed, even if you don't fire a shot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There must be a reason why most NRs get busted on. I am sure some evil plot was not imagined just to make NRs look bad. I think the rep was earned. I realize all don't deserve it but look at you guys when it comes to the friendly population of HMONGS. You all lump them all in the same barrel. You are all a bunch of hypocrites and that is the bottom line. You must change within and let it flow outword!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Leo,

Go back and read the quote from the CO about residents.

Your quote can also be said about ND residents...."You must change within and then let it flow outward".

I am totally against what these NR did, but the huge majority of us try to do it the right way when we are visiting your state.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ref,

That is what I am getting at. Some have earned the bad title, not all but unfortunetly all are lumped as one.

And yes there are plenty of Res rule breakers. I have met plenty. I hear some of the stories and I cringe. The good ole boys are running wild here.

Its funny how many look the other way. Its frustrating when I look at my end of year spendings with Delta and DU and then I hear stories of guys that feel the need to break the law and have no fear while doing so.

Personally I would have not said anything, let them shoot and then made the call. Two birds with one stone. Helped the tundra :wink: and bust the poachers.

Or if I did tell them I would give up a few days of hunting to follow them around with a video camera. I would not come here *****ing about it. I would do something about it.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Me being a Minnesotan, I now DECLARE WAR on North Dakota!!!


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

No idea who did it, but somebody drove a vehicle way back into one of my favorite WPA's this past weekend. I don't shoot a whole lot anymore, but I do a lot of walking around with a gun. Fat,lazy guys hunting with four wheelers is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Sure some area's there seem to be less birds, but is it always the NR that push them out of was it the hunting pressure? Or the was it the weather? Did they decide to change roosts? They change roosts in MN, they go from big roosts to little ones back to big ones. I know for a fact that none of them get busted because they are all on private property and that landowners let no one even look at that, because they want hunters to have fun. What makes them change their roost? I have know idea.


Well, considering your only what, 20? And have been a sota cracker up until your schoolin here in ND, ill enlighten ya.

With 18 years of waterfowling under my belt here in ND, I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt, that bird numbers drop EVERY YEAR in the days following the NR opener. Just about every year, sand lake in SD reports a large influx of birds moving in around a week into the NR opener here in ND. Now, it could be weather, if theres weather. But most years, we dont have any bad weather yet, and yet, the birds still leave. Why are they leaving? PRESSURE!

Ive witnessed it year after year after year. Resident opener has lots of ducks, theres still lots of ducks by NR opener a week later, but by the second weekend of the NR season there are getting to be fewer and fewer ducks, with no replacements coming from up north, because there is NO weather.

The truth hurts, but thats the way it is. Im not trying to ruffle your feathers, but NR hunters coming here has a direct correlation to the decline in duck numbers we see here in mid october. Coincidence, I think not.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> They change roosts in MN, they go from big roosts to little ones back to big ones. I know for a fact that none of them get busted because they are all on private property and that landowners let no one even look at that, because they want hunters to have fun.


So thats why all the MNers bust roosts here. They cant do it in their own state. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mnbirdhunter said:


> Me being a Minnesotan, I now DECLARE WAR on North Dakota!!!


I thought you guys did that a few years back with your lawsuit. Pretty sure ND won. :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

[/quote]NR hunters coming here has a direct correlation to the decline in duck numbers we see here in mid october. Coincidence, I think not.[/quote]

AMEN!!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> mnbirdhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Me being a Minnesotan, I now DECLARE WAR on North Dakota!!!
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bareback.....not disagreeing with you 100% on why the birds are leaving...

But is it directly with the NR's or can other things cause pressure?

Or can these factor into play...

1. early canada season....starting earlier and earlier
2. youth season
3. Res opener

Now yes you get more NR's for that one weekend. But could that be the straw that breaks the camels back so to speak since they have been hunted or seen decoys spreads since august? Just some thing to think about.

The one thing I don't like about the NR bashing is most of it is directed at MN. This post could have just stated NR and not the state.

Also one thing about this site is everytime a NR makes the paper for doing something wrong....it is put on the site. But if a R (unless a guide) does not. Need to be both ways. JMHO because a game violation is a game violation.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

KEN W said:


> I think there is a difference.But not what you are thinking.NR come here and pay big money for a license,motels,gas,resturant food etc.They sometimes have the attitude that ND owes them birds and great hunting because of all the money they spent.And by God I'm going to get my limit no matter what.
> 
> The same is true for NR that go to Minn and fish.By the time they pay for a license and maybe a week at a resort,plus lots of gas money to get there,eat out a few times.....the same attitude emerges.Minn owes them a cooler of fish to take home.


Hell yeah, that's a fair trade. I'll trade a cooler of fish for a limit of Duck!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The thing is that there is way better fishing in ND then MN. I have fished a ton in MN and even went up to Lake of the Woods and caught alot of fish there. But nothing compares to ND fishing. Almost no boat traffic and more then enough fish to go around.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

mnbirdhunter said:


> Me being a Minnesotan, I now DECLARE WAR on North Dakota!!!


As a Minnesotan, I'm jumping sides. I'm a Minnesotan embarassed to admit it when I'm out of state asking permission to hunt.

It's not all Minnesotans mind you. It's the citiots. Damn metro people/hunters. Minnesotans hate their own guys. Go ahead and trash them.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not talking any lawsuit, I mean a full scale war. Tanks, planes, bombs, and foot soldiers.. WE"RE FIGHTING FOR THE DUCKS!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah come to think of it I have never seen a roost busted in Central MN. Well except the one that my friends did to screw over a guide


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snowbus said:


> I've been here two years and was from MN. The NR bashing does exist on this site and I don't understand why it doesn't stop. This is absolutely a great site, but there are other sites where NR bashing isn't as bad.
> 
> I've seen Residents shooting at deer while driving down prairie roads while sitting in my decoys. I've seen locals jump a flooded field of snows - oops I mean a roost. Do I run home and post it on here? Nope - and that's where the problem starts. I'm not helping the cause by replying, but really wish things could change.


I agree. I don't understand why this stuff comes up EVERY year.

Slob hunters don't have a geography, they exist EVERYWHERE.

I don't want to see this forum as a constant vent - if you see someone breaking the law...call the warden and let them deal with it.

LOCKED


----------

